# seltsame Fehlermeldung



## redi78 (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wollte ein E-Mail über Webmail verschicken und habe folgende Fehlermeldung zurück bekommen. Komischerweise steht nicht wirklich ein mir erklärbarer Grund drinnen. 

Habt ihr sowas auch schon mal gehabt?



> span.EmailFormatvorlage17     {font-family:Verdana;color:windowtext;font-weight:normal;font-style:normal;text-decoration:none none;} span.EmailFormatvorlage17     {font-family:Verdana;color:windowtext;font-weight:normal;font-style:normal;text-decoration:none none;} --> This is a MIME-formatted message.
> Portions of this  message may be unreadable without a MIME-capable mail program.
> --9B095B5ADSN=_01C8CF0CE8D6352E000F0116.
> Content-Type:  text/plain; charset=unicode-1-1-utf-7
> ...


----------



## Till (11. Juli 2008)

Da kein Fehler drin steht, wirst Du ggf. den Postmaster des Empfänger Mailservers kontaktieren müssen. Ich vermute mal, der hat die Mail fälschlicherwise als spam eingestuft oder sein Server ist falsch konfiguriert und gibt keine aussagekräftigen Fehlermeldungen zurück.


----------



## redi78 (14. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ja das hat sich auch bestätigt. Liegt definitiv an dem Empfänger.

solong,
redi78


----------

